# Roommates - by Forrest (BBW (multiple), Eating, ~XWG)



## Forrest (Aug 28, 2008)

_BBW (Multiple), Eating, ~XWG _- a lonely runner's binge leads to major lifestyle changes

(*Author's note: *This is the initial part of my first story that I have put up online. It is short for now, and there isn't any weight gain yet, but I plan on adding on more soon. Did this before bed. Hope to write more stories too. Let me know what you think.)

*Roommates 
by Forrest​*
Jessica wasn't in a good mood at all that morning. Her boyfriend was being distant again and her roommate hadn't been home for a few days to keep her company.

She got out of bed and thought a nice mile and a half jog would be good for her. It would help clear her mind and make her feel better. So she jumped in the shower and cleaned up, got dressed, and left the house for one of her usual jogs.

About 10 or 15 minutes later she arrived home. She felt like being lazy all of a sudden for some reason, so she sat down on the couch and turned the TV on. She decided on watching The Price Is Right that morning. She won the first 3 prizes on the show, or rather would have if she had actually been on the show. That made her feel better. She reached for the remote on the coffee table in front of her, noticing that her roommate had left a half eaten bag of potato chips on the table too. She grabbed those too.

She would normally never eat chips, and hadn't had any for the last 4 months. But she decided to have some and enjoy herself that day. She munched away on the chips slowly at first, but quickly picked up pace as the show wore on. She won the next 3 prizes and the Showcase Showdown too. 

She reached for more chips to find the bag was empty and thought 'my roommate must have just left the crumbs', when in fact she had eaten half a bag of chips. She got up to grab a water out of the fridge and a DVD to put on. She opened the fridge and saw some cans of Mountain Dew and decided on one of those instead. Next she looked in the cupboard and grabbed another bag of chips. Then she picked out the movie Cloverfield and put it on and went back to the couch.

She sat back with her eyes glued to the monster movie while her hand kept moving from the bag of chips to her mouth with a handful of chips each time. She was being lazier than she had been in a long time and was actually enjoying it more than she thought she would. More than halfway through the movie she had finished the chips and wanted something sweet. So she got up and went to the freezer and grabbed a pint of her roommate's Ben And Jerry's Cherry Garcia ice cream. But the end of the movie she was done with the ice cream and was stuffed.

She relaxed the rest of the day and the next few days. She hadn't been this lazy or eaten so much junk food in a long time, and she truly enjoyed doing it. 

Her roommate came home after a few days of this and saw her on the couch watching The Price Is Right again and eating the last of the ice cream. She was in her bra and panties and her roommate could see her toned trim body, but she also that Jessica's belly was a little bloated.

"Wow Jessica, I can't believe you're eating ice cream," her roommate Crystal said. 

"Yeah, neither could I at first but it is so good. Think it is all gone though, so we may have to get some more."

"What do you mean, it is all gone? There was 10 pints in there when I left to go visit my family a week ago. I got it on special for that pasrty next month"

"Yeah well, there isn't now, it is too good, and I couldn't resist. I'm sorry, but I'll replace it."

Crystal was juist amazed. "You haven't had ice cream for months and months Jessica."

"I know, but for some reason I wanted some, and some turned into the rest. Think we'll need to get more chips too, since I ate all 6 bags of those as well."

"Wow Jessica, I don't know what's gotten into you."

"Food Crystal, a lot of food."

Crystal looked in the freezer and the cupboards and saw that most of her junk food was gone. She was a little mad at Jessica but thought it was odd that Jessica had eaten so much of her junk food. Jessica usually didn't eat any junk food at all. But Crystal wasn't really mad.

'Maybe I will have someone to share my food with and have an eating buddy now,' Crystal thought.

Jessica remained on the couch for the next couple hours as Crystal went grocery shopping and restocked the house with a lot more junk food. She had to get more food. Especially if Jessica was going to continue to eat the way she had been doing the last couple days. And Crystal needed her junk food too. Sher didn't really just stockpile food for occasions - she had her own appetite to appease.

Crystal grabbed a pint of ice cream she had just bought and joined Jessica on the couch. 

"Can you get me another pint too Crystal? Mine is gone again." Jessica asked. 

Crystal was more than happy to get Jessica some more ice cream. After all, Crystal wanted an eating buddy and planned on Jessica being hers.

(Continued in post 5 of this thread)


----------



## Observer (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice beginning for the story - I wanted to send you a commontary via PM to explain some of the edits we made but your ability to recieve private messages is switched off!

I've saved the commontary and will forward it to you if you PM an email address to me - or you can email [email protected].


----------



## BTB (Aug 28, 2008)

Roommates is probably one of the most used titles regarding Weightgain-stories but nonetheless never found a roomates srory I did not like.



As a bynote in german the arrangement for two Roomates is mostly called WG.


----------



## Observer (Aug 28, 2008)

BTB, I know you made a similar remark in this story (which does in fact have a similar title and we may be asking Forrest to add a clarifying word) but in reality its the only other one in our entire collection.

If you have some of these classic vintage roommate stories in your private collection (which I know and acknowledge is one of the most extensive on the Internet) I invite you to share them with us (please?).


----------



## Forrest (Aug 30, 2008)

*Roommates Part 2 *

It was a week later and Crystal was out grocery shopping again. Jessica pigged out some during the week, but not as much as Crystal had hoped she would. Crystal pigged out more than her usual self, trying to get Jessica to join her. But all she wound up doing was eating more food than normal.

When Jessica and Crystal became roommates three years ago they did more things together. They ran, jogged, and exercised together everyday. That is, until about a year ago. Crystal stopped joining Jessica as much, and stopped working out as much as she had. Jessica wondered why.

But it soon became apparent why. About three months later, Jessica stopped by a Subway to pick up a six inch sandwich. As she was walking past the stores she looked in a window of a Taco Bell and saw Crystal sitting at a booth just munching away. 

Jessica never knew Crystal liked fast food. She couldn't remember ever seeing her eat it before. But now here she was just munching away. Crystal had a good size pile of food on her tray in front of her, and some wrappers she must have already eaten the food out of. Jessica just stood there for a couple minutes looking through the window at Crystal just shoving the food into her mouth. She didn't stop eating, and eventually Jessica just walked away.

Jessica now knew why Crystal had stopped being as active as she had before. She had switched from spending her time exercising and keeping in tip top shape to spending it eating a lot of food. 

_'Looks like she has fallen in love with eating,_' Jessica thought.

About three months went by. And Jessica was out and about on a date with her boyfriend Dave. But the date had to end early because Dave had to be up early in the morning to go to a doctor's appointment. So after Dave kissed Jessica goodnight, Jessica walked into her house and was shocked at what she saw. Lying on the couch in the living room was Crystal in her bra and panties. She had the television on really loud and didn't notice Jessica standing there at first.

"Oh my gosh Jessica. I didn't see you there," Crystal said as she put the heaping spoonful of ice cream back in the tub.

"Wow Crystal, you don't look so skinny anymore. You actually look kind of fat now."

"I am fatter. I've gained like 30 pounds in six months. I just got sick of working out and running and stuff. We did it so much, that I got burned out on it. We were already fit and trim when we started doing it, and all it ever did was keep us that way. I thought maybe if I stopped I would still stay slim and trim. But I gave into my sweet tooth after that too much, and this is what happened", Crystal said as she poked herself in her tummy and jiggled it a tiny bit.

"Think I might have been even bigger than I am now if I gave up exercising and jogging altogether. Good thing I didn't, or else you might be looking at a lot more of me." 

Jessica stood there shocked at what Crystal told her and what she looked like now.

Crystal got up and went to get some more clothes on. As Crystal was coming back into the room to finish her ice cream, Jessica was leaving it to go exercise in her room. Crystal didn't hide her eating much after that, but she definately stopped working out and jogging as much.

Three months later Crystal hit the 200 pound mark and Jessica was as slim and trim as ever. The main things Jessica watched on the television besides news and the normal stuff was exercise shows that she exercised along with. Crystal used to watch them too and exercise to them. But her viewing habits had changed. 

Besides news and the normal stuff, Crystal started watching cooking shows a lot more now. Instead of exercising along to the exercising shows, Crystal was now eating along to the many cooking shows she watched. She replaced one of her old favorite channels, FitTV, with one of her new favorite channels, Food Network. There were many instances where Jessica would come home from a long jog to find Crystal on the couch eating a lot of food, with empty packages around her that she had eaten through out the day. Jessica was stunned by this and Crystal's ever increasing size.

Three months later Crystal was fatter than ever after eating a lot more and not nearly exercising enough, much less jogging any. 

Thought Jessica sarcastically one day _'Seems the only running Crystal does now is when she is trying to catch up to the ice cream truck._'

She was 240 pounds now, 100 more than she used to be a year ago. She was going to go see her family for a week, and Jessica was going to have the house to herself. What would Jessica do? Well she found her love for eating, just as Crystal had. Which leads us back to the beginning.


----------



## oburst67 (Aug 31, 2008)

This is great! I can't wait to read more!


----------



## IrishBard (Aug 31, 2008)

Pretty good so far, man!


----------



## Koudelka (Sep 1, 2008)

A very good start. Can't wait for a sequel.


----------



## Forrest (Sep 1, 2008)

*Roommates Part 3*

After Crystal got over the initial shock of Jessica's little binge in her absence and replenished the larder she did nothing to inhibit her roomie's new found appetite. 

Jessica had sure liked eating a lot for a few days, but didn't want to do it very much because she wanted to stay slim and fit. But that food sure tasted good and it had felt nice to just relax, enjoy some tasty food, and not have to worry about exercising and jogging. But she wanted to keep up her normal amount of exercising and jogging. She did too but now she also ate a little more here and there too, and it wasn't always healthy stuff. 

Crystal just ate and ate in front of Jessica sometimes, and offered her some. And Jessica happily ate a bite here and there. 

'But not too much,' she would tell herself. But a bite here and there soon became more and more over time. Within three months Jessica was ten pounds heavier and Crystal was twice her original weight of 140 pounds, weighing a heavy 280 pounds.

Crystal didn't really exercise or jog anymore at all except for on very rare occasions. She mainly sat around eating and Jessica joined her more and more here and there over time. But Jessica still jogged and exercised a lot. But her sweet tooth always kept her coming back for more. She started going to fast food places sometimes with Crystal but didn't nearly get as much as Crystal did. But she never really thought about the fact that the eating she was doing really didn't help matters much when it came to her jogging and exercising. But Crystal knew Jessica's newfound appetite didn't help her. She was happy to have an eating partner, but wanted it to happen more often.

Crystal remembered back to when she started eating more and gaining weight. She had found herself a man that liked her. His name was Brian. It started off casually. She was grocery shopping one day for fruits and vegetables when she saw a tall muscular man in the dessert aisle picking out some ice cream. Crystal always liked tall muscular men, but this man also had a little belly on him too. And for some reason it was driving Crystal wild. She had never been attracted to bigger men before or men with bellies. But there was something about this man and his belly that was drawing her attention. She had to go talk to this man and find out his name. But she wasn't sure how to approach him. She had butterflies in her stomach, and was a little nervous.

Crystal casually walked up to him and asked him, "do you know any good kinds of ice cream I can try? I haven't had any for a long time and thought maybe I would try some."

"This butter pecan kind is really good, and you can never go wrong with cookies and cream," Brian said as he rubbed his hand across his belly. Crystal noticed this and was getting horny. 

"But my all time favorite is strawberry cheesecake. You got to try it miss..."

"Oh my name is Crystal, and you are?" interrupted Crystal.

"Brian. Name's Brian. Anyways, wish they had samples to try. I would feed you... I mean you could try a few until you found some you liked. But I recommend these three for now. They are really really good, if you couldn't tell," Brian concluded as he rubbed his belly and smiled to Crystal. 

Crystal put her hand on his belly and gave it a nice rub and a tiny jiggle as she said, " I can see you like your ice cream there, and I am sure any kind you like I probably would too." 

Crystal had never been that forward with someone in a while and not that touchy feely either in such an awkward way. But there was something about Brian. She seemed to like it all; his looks, personality, attitude toward food, but what attracted her most and first off was his belly.

"Can I get your number sometime Crystal and maybe we can go out to a movie, a bite to eat, some ice cream, or maybe all three?" Brian hadn't had someone touch his belly like that or flirt with him about food before and he was nervous also.

"Well sure you can, and let me get yours too." Crystal and Brian both wanted to go out that night. But neither of them mentioned it. Plus they had just met.

"Well I'll give you a call sometime Crystal."

"Not if I call you first," Crystal said to Brian as they hugged and said goodbye to each other.

Crystal had decided to get the three cartons of ice cream Brian recommended to her. When she got home she did some aerobics, sit ups, and some push ups. Then she decided to relax in the living room and watch some television. About thirty minutes later she decided to get a bowl of the butter pecan ice cream. The first bite was like pure heaven. She hadn't tasted something so sweet or delicious in a long time and she was hooked. The bowl quickly emptied and she got a second bowlful. 

Then she had decided to quit going back and forth getting bowlfuls. So she just took the carton out of the freezer and took it to the living room where she finished it a little while later. She hadn't eaten so much of something sinful to the waist in a long time. But she really enjoyed it, and she would have gotten more if her stomach wasn't beyond full and aching. 

She was glad she met Brian and bought so much ice cream. But she didn't know when she would call him. She wanted to really bad, but she was also really nervous. Meanwhile he sat at home with a stuffed belly and feeling kind of sick too after eating a couple cartons of delicious ice cream. He was feeling the exact same way as Crystal was about calling. But they would meet and eat soon enough.


----------



## Forrest (Sep 27, 2008)

*Roommates Chapter 4*

Jessica was happy when she ate. And she had been doing it more and more often. And Dave didn't really mind at first. But as time wore on and she got bigger, then he started noticing and was a little mad.

Jessica would go out to fast food places now a couple times a week by herself, and every few times she would pig out until she was stuffed. The food and eating kept her mind off things like her nagging boyfriend and all the exercising and jogging that she had been slacking on lately.

Three months later Jessica was 160 pounds after gaining 20 more pounds. Dave was starting to notice her increasing size and appetite now. They used to go out more often and do a variety of things. But the last few dates Jessica always suggested going out to eat. And Dave always said yes. And sometimes he was shocked at the amount that Jessica was eating. But after awhile it started getting to him. He started to tell her to eat less. And most of the times she would. But that just made her eat more by herself and with Crystal. She liked eating and it was relaxing and her boyfriend was nagging her about it. So she started eating more to get it off her mind. _"My body hasn't changed much,"_ she thought.

So she kept up her eating and some months later she was nearing the 200 pound mark. She decided to break the 200 pound barrier and go at it with gusto, and a lot of food. She was sick of Dave being mean and saying rude things, and trying to curb her appetite.

Even though she still liked Dave she planned on testing how much he liked her by eating a lot more and exercising a lot less. She planned that three months of this would either prove how much he liked her, or he would dump her. She was starting to not mind being bigger and decided to actually try and gain some weight on purpose.

So she asked Dave if they could go to an all you can eat restaurant, because she was hungry. Dave reluctantly said yes. And so they went and he paid for their meals. She went to get her plate first and came back to the table with a huge pile of food overflowing her plate. Some food spilt off as she walked back to the table. But she thought, 'oh well, I'll just put a little less on the next few plates.'

When she sat down with her plate, Dave's eye went wide. He was shocked at all the food on her plate. As he got up to get him a plate of food, she smiled wide as she twirled up a big forkful of spagetti and stuck it in her mouth. By the time Dave got back her spagetti was gone and she had moved onto her four slices of cheese bread. After that she moved onto her two large cuts of ham. And soon after that she was up getting another equally large plate. And Dave hadn't even finished his plate as she started plowing into her second. When Dave sat down with his second plate, he looked up and saw Jessica piling on another plate. He wasn't sure how much she was going to eat._ 'She hasn't even went to the dessert area yet,'_ he thought.

He was happy to see her fourth plate was a salad. But this was the biggest salad he had ever seen her with and the most buttermilk ranch he had ever seen. It was more a ranch plate than a salad plate he thought. But she dug into that too. And when all the salad was gone, she slurped up the ranch. And Dave watched her get up again. _'Hopefully to the dessert, so we can go soon.'_ But it was more regular food. She planned on dessert later. A lot of dessert. But just not yet.

Dave was surprised at how much she was eating. After that plate was finished she went for the dessert area. She got a plateful of frosted cupcakes and sat down and ate eight in a few minutes. And returned with an ice cream sundae with lots of toppings. After this she was starting to get really full. So she grabbed a bowl and filled in with tapioca, chocolate, vanilla, and butterscotch puddings. Dave seen all the kinds in the bowl and watched as Jessica mixed them up and started in on the odd mixture. She took a long drink of her seventh glass of root beer soda, and started in on the odd mixture. She struggled on the last half but after a bit managed to get it all down. But that was it. She managed to eat a ton of food. A lot more than she had ever eaten in one sitting, and she kind of liked it and had fun.

"That was insane. That is the most I have ever seen you eat before Jessica."

"Well I was hungry tonight. But I'm full now," Jessica said as she rubbed her hand across her stuffed stomach.

Jessica continued to increase her food intake as her exercising and jogging slowly decreased. She wasn't sure if she would ever be as big as Crystal, but Crystal hasn't been gaining very much lately even though she is still eating a lot. And Jessica thought to herself, _"if I keep eating as much as I have been and keep gaining I just might catch up to Crystal.'_


----------



## Forrest (Oct 3, 2009)

*[Authors Note:]* I wrote this next part a long time ago. But forgot to put it up. I reread my story and hope to continue it real soon. I hope you like it so far.

-----------------

Three months later after a lot of pigging out with Crystal and by herself, and a lot less exercising and jogging, Jessica was now 230 pounds. And even though Dave was still with her he didn't like it one bit. Sure, he liked her bigger boobs and butt. But after awhile her ass got too big and her belly was too soft and fat for his taste. But he still stuck by her in hopes that she would reverse her weight gain eventually and get back down some. But she didn't plan on it anytime soon. She simply liked eating too much and found herself growing to like her body more and more.

Crystal's gaining had been slowing down for the last few months and months. But she just kept eating and gaining, but not as fast as before. She was now 374 pounds. And she loved it. And Brian did too. He was just bigger than her at a huge 380 pounds. And he was no longer muscular. But was very fat and had a hugely fat soft belly that he and Crystal simply loved.

Jessica had noticed how much they had liked each other and all the fun they had with each other. And she wanted someone too and grew a small bit of jealously, until she realized she liked them both, and was attracted to their new bigger selves. She wanted to join in on the feedings they had and all the fun they had with each other. And she wasn't sure Dave liked her anymore. But she planned on testing him sooner or later.

Dave liked Jessica a lot. Or did at one point. He had always been attracted to slim and fit pretty girls. But Jessica was no longer slim and fit. But she was still pretty. And still had a great personality. But she never wanted to join Dave anymore when he would go to the gym or out jogging. He still liked her some and wanted to spend time with her. So sometimes he would do what she wanted. And that meant going out to eat. And he would eat some and mainly spend the rest of the date talking to Jessica as she ate plate after plate after plate of food. And Jessica would never turn down an invite from Crystal to go out to eat. And on some occasions Jessica ate more than Crystal. And Crystal was happier than ever to finally have a full fledged eating partner.

Jessica was surprised she liked this new lifestyle so much, and wondered why she hadn't done it sooner. She no longer had to worry about exercising and jogging so much. Now the main things she worried about were her stomach growling, having to buy new clothes she liked in bigger sizes, getting thirds on meals or trying to squeeze in fourths, and stuff like that. But she also had to worry about Dave and what he thought of her now. She used to eat a little bit so she wouldn't get big and fat. But now she was simply to addicted to food and trying to stay full and not hungry. And she had grown fat And she liked it she found out, but was more surprised to find out Crystal and Brian liked it. And they always encouraged her to have another bite or plate. And Jessica would always say okay, and get more to eat.

Three months later Jessica was 296 pounds. Her plan to test Dave had come, and she planned to do it very soon, because she was very surprised he still liked her and she knew he didn't like her size anymore. 'If I get any bigger he may dump me, so I better test him soon,' Jessica thought. 402 pounds. That is how much Brian and Crystal each weighed. They had gained more than they had been lately and beaten the point of no return, 400 pounds. And they were shocked at how big they were but liked it very much.

Jessica no longer jogged but speed walked. But to everyone else it was just walking.


----------



## oburst67 (Jul 3, 2010)

This is a really really great story! Is there ever gonna be any more?


----------

